# So you gotta get it finished!!



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

The best word of advice you can get on doin your system is this!

Slow down! It does no good to rush it?! The purpose is to get it finished correctly.

Eveyrone tells you how to do this and that! But you need to slow down. Its better to do it correctly the first time. Or you can do it half assed and have to do it again! 

Happy buildin

If you do not agree read below















































































































*


SLOW DOWN*


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Lesson learned the hardway.


----------



## vladi627 (Sep 22, 2008)

yup. learned this lesson on my first install. Was rushing things and ended up cutting my power wire too short  ... Ended up having to but some more wire. So not only will you have to do it again u might have to spend more


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

Had to wet sand resin off a brand new paint job for like 3 hours once, because I didn't heed this advice. As much as it sucks to wait for something, it's worth it. Damn I can't wait to get my stereo finished, though!


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm so slow it take me years to even start... 

but once I get started I try to do it in stages so I can knock off and have the use of the car the next day... and still have some music.


----------



## dakar8 (Apr 23, 2008)

Doing things right always outweighs getting it done in my book. Except when I got my degree.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Doing it slow! = Quality over Quantity. One good install Vs 3 crap ones, just like one good amp vs 2 crap one.
+1 on Head units, drivers, cabling etc...


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

X1000, Plan your system, break it up into manageable stages
Week 0.) Plan what gear your going to run and how its going to interwork together.
Week 1.) Deaden doors and trunk
Week 2.) More Deadener and run wires
Week 3.) Install head unit
Week 4.) etc etc

Changed my install so many times, because I couldn't decide which gear I wanted to run and I rushed to get it in the car. If I did it right I wouldn't have to re-do my wiring and fab up new amp racks


----------



## sotelomichael (Dec 2, 2008)

sound advice


----------



## 2KExcursion (Mar 5, 2009)

This forum rocks. Many great ideas and advice. I don't know how many things I've rushed just for the excitement of the end product only to rip it all out because the install sucked.


----------

